# Whats in zcp



## boxerman (Dec 13, 2004)

Anybody have an idea of what actualy goes into the zcp package. Apart from the cosmetcs and brakes are there any significant changes to the shocks and springs. It seems to me that apart from the steering rack, and maybee the brakes there is very little in a zcp that cant be ordered on a normal m3. So in the end are you paying 4 grand for a steering rack and slightly better brakes, or are there far more substantive mechanical improvements.Is the stock steering rack so bad and the new one that much better?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The standard steering rack sucks, but I don't know how much better the ZCP rack is.

The brakes are actually significantly WORSE if you track the car, as the rotors are VERY prone to cracking under hard use.

The suspension is reportedly a bit firmer, but how different it actually is has not been quantified.

Edit: That said, I'd get it for the steering rack alone.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75614&highlight=Competition+package


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The standard steering rack sucks, but I don't know how much better the ZCP rack is.
> 
> The brakes are actually significantly WORSE if you track the car, as the rotors are VERY prone to cracking under hard use.
> 
> The suspension is reportedly a bit firmer, but how different it actually is has not been quantified.


 :rofl: :rofl:

Tell us how you feel, Nick :bustingup


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Tell us how you feel, Nick :bustingup


 I'm a sharing kind of guy.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

So order a rack. We can install it.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

How much would a new steering rack cost?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> So order a rack. We can install it.


I'm somewhat regretting not doing the rack upgrade on my e30, considering that we had it to the point that it was just hanging there...

Alex


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The brakes are actually significantly WORSE if you track the car, as the rotors are VERY prone to cracking under hard use.


I've heard a couple people say this on the forums, but if thats the case, why does every high end sportscar (Porsches, Ferraris, etc) have cross drilled rotors? Ok, maybe not every, but most do. If they were that prone to cracking under heavy use, why would all these ultra high performance cars have them? Or is this just the case with the BMW rotors?

Just wondering...

-David


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Dizzy said:


> I've heard a couple people say this on the forums, but if thats the case, why does every high end sportscar (Porsches, Ferraris, etc) have cross drilled rotors? Ok, maybe not every, but most do. If they were that prone to cracking under heavy use, why would all these ultra high performance cars have them? Or is this just the case with the BMW rotors?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> -David


 Because they look better.

Because some people are less averse to replacing their rotors after every event.

You know those kick ass fade free ceramic brakes that are an $8,000 option on the Porsche GT3? Not track worthy. The rotors crack under hard use, and then you're **** out of luck. Sure they're better, but no where near enough to justify spending the cost of the car in rotor replacements over its lifetime.

Drilled rotors are arguably better in absolute terms, but is it worth replacing them three or four times as often for a couple percentage points in improvement? I've seen a set of cross drilled rotors last 2.5 HOURS on the track before cracking ALL THE WAY THROUGH. That ain't even close to worth it, IMHO.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Because Nick has a wild hair up his arse!



Dizzy said:


> ..but if thats the case, why does every high end sportscar (Porsches, Ferraris, etc) have cross drilled rotors?


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*ZCP features*



boxerman said:


> Anybody have an idea of what actualy goes into the zcp package. Apart from the cosmetcs and brakes are there any significant changes to the shocks and springs. It seems to me that apart from the steering rack, and maybee the brakes there is very little in a zcp that cant be ordered on a normal m3. So in the end are you paying 4 grand for a steering rack and slightly better brakes, or are there far more substantive mechanical improvements.Is the stock steering rack so bad and the new one that much better?


Also more sporitng "Track" DSC mode with button on wheel But, you lose the stereo phone buttons on wheel. Wheel is Alcantara, whcih I do not think will hold up in the long run. You also get the 19" CSL look-alike (except 8" front) wheels. RAC RG4s are better.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Steering rack retrofit*



Pinecone said:


> So order a rack. We can install it.


According to BMW the rack cannot be retrofit due to safety reasons (DSC and other help systems are dependent on the steering angle sensor and the specific ZCP software). But, why don't you try it?


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

The ZCP steering rack is 5.8% quicker....Can that be actually felt?



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The standard steering rack sucks, but I don't know how much better the ZCP rack is.
> 
> The brakes are actually significantly WORSE if you track the car, as the rotors are VERY prone to cracking under hard use.
> 
> ...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Isn't the warranty like 4 years on the new BMW'S ? Don't they cover brakes for 4 years or so? I doubt BMW would put a set of rotors on an updated version of an M3 that would not hold up to performance. An average guy who buys an M3 in Germany probably drives his car over 200 KMH/R on the Autobahn, so I doubt BMW would make brakes that would crack or not hold up.. Everything is possible though :dunno:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

stylinexpat said:


> An average guy who buys an M3 in Germany probably drives his car over 200 KMH/R on the Autobahn, so I doubt BMW would make brakes that would crack or not hold up.. Everything is possible though :dunno:


Driving high speeds isn't hard on the brakes. The area Nick is complaining about is their durability in track events, with the repeated hard braking. For normal street and highway use they are fine, but what's the point of the ZCP package if you're not going to "track" it.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

I ran the Euro rotors on my 2002 M3 and with 2 track days and 1500 miles the front rotors warped badly. BMW would not pay for new rotors since it was not "normal" use. I have since gone back to solid vented rotors. The holes in the Euro rotor fill up with brake dust and "clog" the function of the holes which is to keep the brakes cooler.

BMW will not pay for brakes used on the track nor will they pay for brakes "fried" on the Autobahn.



stylinexpat said:


> Isn't the warranty like 4 years on the new BMW'S ? Don't they cover brakes for 4 years or so? I doubt BMW would put a set of rotors on an updated version of an M3 that would not hold up to performance. An average guy who buys an M3 in Germany probably drives his car over 200 KMH/R on the Autobahn, so I doubt BMW would make brakes that would crack or not hold up.. Everything is possible though :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jim in Oregon said:


> The ZCP steering rack is 5.8% quicker....Can that be actually felt?


 Dunno.

Since it's a variable ratio, the real question is whether or not they did somethign significant to it on center.


----------

